# I need a fast forward button!



## mommyzhere (Jun 16, 2016)

Does anyone else like STARE into their incubator like "C'MON!!!!"?


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

lol I would probably if I had one that's why we don't have one


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

This is weird. When I have an incubator going, we find ourselves staring at the eggs even knowing they are not due for a week! It becomes like TV. There's really nothing to stare at but for some reason we do. Weird.

The last 3 days I actually chirp to them waiting for them to chirp back. 

Another weird. If I'm bringing in eggs to refridgerate, and drop one, oh well. If I'm bringing in the same eggs to incubate, and drop one, I feel like I've killed an embryo and feel bad. Go figure.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> This is weird. When I have an incubator going, we find ourselves staring at the eggs even knowing they are not due for a week! It becomes like TV. There's really nothing to stare at but for some reason we do. Weird.
> 
> The last 3 days I actually chirp to them waiting for them to chirp back.
> 
> Another weird. If I'm bringing in eggs to refridgerate, and drop one, oh well. If I'm bringing in the same eggs to incubate, and drop one, I feel like I've killed an embryo and feel bad. Go figure.


Haha! I guess it depends on yous state of mind. I rarely watch TV, but when I do, I think it would be better to watch the eggs...


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

When I incubate,I end up with more boys than girls.When the hens do it,I get more girls than boys.I might just let the Cochins do their thing a couple of times this summer.They don't lay much but they sure are broody.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Chickens lay male-female-alternating. Science is very close to sexing chicks before the eggs hatch. 
Pigeons actually lay 2 eggs, a male and a female to sit on and the mom and pop take turns sitting on the eggs.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> When I incubate,I end up with more boys than girls.When the hens do it,I get more girls than boys.I might just let the Cochins do their thing a couple of times this summer.They don't lay much but they sure are broody.


I read somewhere that the boy/girl hatching ratio could be tweaked by raising/lowering the temp - much like turtles etc. I will check and see if I can find the article


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

It's not exactly like turtle eggs if you lower the temp I think the male eggs won't hatch and the female ones will something like that, I hatched snapping turtle eggs and the temp determines the sex I believe


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

boskelli1571 said:


> I read somewhere that the boy/girl hatching ratio could be tweaked by raising/lowering the temp - much like turtles etc. I will check and see if I can find the article


I tried that one year,I got 9 roosters and 5 hens.I've also tried by egg shape,it doesn't work either.Or it could just be me...


----------



## mommyzhere (Jun 16, 2016)

Lol, I guess chickens are applied Murphy's Law


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If there was a way of telling, hatcheries would be using it.


----------



## I love chickens (Mar 21, 2018)

We just put eggs in 2 days ago and I'm already prepping the cage and saying hurry up


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Good luck with your hatch!!!I know when I'm doing it,I check temp,turning and humidity several times a day.It's a long 3 wks.


----------



## I love chickens (Mar 21, 2018)

We hatched around 14 chicks 2-3 weeks ago and 2 just Monday


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea! Congrats! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## I love chickens (Mar 21, 2018)

When I get home around 2 or 3


----------



## John WILKINS (Apr 29, 2018)

mommyzhere said:


> Does anyone else like STARE into their incubator like "C'MON!!!!"?
> View attachment 29169


When


mommyzhere said:


> Does anyone else like STARE into their incubator like "C'MON!!!!"?
> View attachment 29169





mommyzhere said:


> Does anyone else like STARE into their incubator like "C'MON!!!!"?
> View attachment 29169


When my incubator is in full rotation I have chicks hatching everyday.


----------



## Shorty22366 (Jun 25, 2018)

My silkie broody is sitting on 5 eggs. They are due to hatch tomorrow. This is mine and her first hatch. I am so excited.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Shorty22366 said:


> My silkie broody is sitting on 5 eggs. They are due to hatch tomorrow. This is mine and her first hatch. I am so excited.


So excited for you!


----------

